# Best Buy On a New Tent?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I need a new market tent and looking for suggestions. It has to be white and easy up, easy down, and I have to be able to do it by myself. I have an older blue tent, and it cost less than $100 and has always been a piece of crud. It's broken in several places,and is just about impossible to set up and take down by myself. We have all the major stores around here. I can't do any really expensive ones right now. It needs to be under $200 if possible. 
Thanks!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Check Amazom for an Easy Up, that's the best I know of. I use an umbrella and I can set it up fast, hold it if the winds blow, though I do have weights. I have a homemade stand and I am getting another for my cousin to do her market because she has trouble with tent set up. I am going to ScotchGuard both of them before the season starts so they will be more water resistant. My L-shaped table setup fits under the umbrella nicely.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an Easy Up and have used it for 2 years. But one the poles looks like it has weakened. My dd has a less expensive one (@ $100 from WM) and it's held up just as well as my more expensive easy up. We have strong wind here to.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have had an EZ up and a First up from Wal-Mart at about $75. The First up has been easier to put up and has held up better than the EZup. Just my experience. I broke everyone of the EZup brackets over a 5 years period and replaced and repaired them. The first up has been used for the past 3 years and not had abything break. That includes having a flyaway tent land on top of me and my tent and flatten it. Did not damamge my tent. It popped right back up. All of the first ups I see are brown though except for mine which is white with a silver lining which keeps me from getting sunburned under my tent. I would get burned under my EZup canopy.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That first up sounds great! I have been doing a lot of research...(always researching something), and one of the pieces of advice I've seen over and over and over again is to always use a WHITE tent. I was looking for something beautiful and purple if possible. It seems that the white makes your space look airy and inviting and showcases your products in a good light much better than the darker colored tents, which I guess is why when I've seen pictures of professional-attended festivals, there are miles and miles of WHITE tents.  I like the umbrella idea, but I'd need two or three to have everything covered evenly and I need something that I can suspend my banner on at about eye level for the best visability.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Walmart First Up here...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think the reason you see so many white tents is because some places require them and they are easier to find. LOL My daughter's is a light brown and mine is white. We are often set up side by side. Honestly, I think hers is just as open and airy feeling as mine. Though I think hers may have a 'homier' feel to it (which I like) if that makes sense. I know I don't like the blue ones....remind me too much of those blue tarps. LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have not tried to sign up for a show (YET) that requires a white canopy but I know there are some that state that. The blue ones seem a tad dark. A fellow vendor at one of my shows has a really pretty purple one. I still have the white EZ up canopy part which I can use if my current first up canopy falls apart. I also like the velcro on the first up. Easy to take the canopy off the frame and put it back on. Has never blown off either. Velcro is tuff.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a purple one, got it brand new on ebay for $50.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd LOVE to have a purple one! No shows that I know of require white. The recommendations for showcasing your products/selling more, suggested always to use white. Personally I was thinking about leaves and mud falling on the white and making it look dirty over time. I will see what I can find on ebay.  thanks!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have the WM one. LOVE IT and now they sell extra tops in different colors. Also they sell the wind zip sides and mesh zip sides too.

Vicki in NC


----------

